# Water Outlet Valve - Cracked at Clamp (twice)



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I have not but this will fix your problem:






Sonic Coolant Neck


The Racer X Fabrication coolant neck for the 2012+ Chevy Sonic 1.4L, 2011+ Chevy Cruze 1.4L and 2015-2019 Chevy Trax 1.4L is a direct replacement for the OEM coolant neck. If you have ever found that you have become stranded in the middle of...




racerxfabrication.com





50,000 miles is pretty good for a plastic water outlet.


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

Mine broke there too. There’s not a lot you can do. Plastic is subject to engine heat, pressure from clamps, & heat of the coolant inside.


JLL said:


> I have not but this will fix your problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just bought one. Will hang onto it to replace the next failure in one of my two 2016 Cruzes. First one failed at 93,000 miles. The other hasn’t had any problems with that, but it only has 30,000 miles on it.


----------



## Konner6277 (12 mo ago)

Tpstr said:


> Mine broke there too. There’s not a lot you can do. Plastic is subject to engine heat, pressure from clamps, & heat of the coolant inside.
> 
> Just bought one. Will hang onto it to replace the next failure in one of my two 2016 Cruzes. First one failed at 93,000 miles. The other hasn’t had any problems with that, but it only has 30,000 miles on it.


Thank you.

I replaced the outlet, hoses, and clamps (screw clamps).

I’ve done a couple 80 mile runs in the highway and no leaks


----------



## Konner6277 (12 mo ago)

JLL said:


> I have not but this will fix your problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you I will keep this link.

hopefully I won’t see this leak again for a while.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Konner6277 said:


> Thank you I will keep this link.
> 
> hopefully I won’t see this leak again for a while.


Your welcome


----------

